# sarm



## dirtwarrior (Sep 17, 2011)

I used sarm from one of the peptide venders and got good results, it had a taste like strong pepermint.
I got some from unique chemicals ant the taste is very different. Is the stuff I got legit or bunk?


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't tried it but im interested. ate you using it as a pct?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 20, 2011)

I was using it alone.
It cut a lot of fat


----------



## booze (Sep 22, 2011)

just using a different carrier perhaps?


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 26, 2011)

what type of dosage did you use? I have seen the product and was considering it myself.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 27, 2011)

1 cc which eq 50 ml


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, is that daily?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 28, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> Thanks, is that daily?


yes
I did have a few sides like yellowish vision


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 1, 2011)

Weird, thanks, i think i'll give it a shot.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 1, 2011)

It seems vision problems are the norm


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ever looked into osta MK-2866. Many have said tbey preferred it more than sarms due to the fact of having less side effects and more noticible for burning off the fat.


----------



## PurePersian (Oct 2, 2011)

maniac0614 said:


> Ever looked into osta MK-2866. Many have said tbey preferred it more than sarms due to the fact of having less side effects and more noticible for burning off the fat.


 
Any Legit MK-2866 sources bro? Pm me if so thanks


----------



## krisbr (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm using s4 seeing results. I want to try that companys osta. You guys pm me and let me know the good companies you use


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey make sure you drink extra water while doing s4. I got dehydrated


----------



## krisbr (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah my thirst has increased. This stuff doesn't make me irritable like prohoremones. This is my favorite charactoristic. I've started taking osterine also. What do you all think about stacking the two? They're from differant companies so don't know if the os is good yet.


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 13, 2011)

How'd you make out on that Osterine?


----------



## doublebicep (Feb 3, 2012)

Unique is GTG.   Great products and customer service!  Use coupon code *MIM534 *to get *10%* off!


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that uniquechem's gear is legit, a friend is currently using their ostarine with great results and I've just ordered some also. Dirtwarrior, I ordered some 'ostarine' which I'm currently running from a different supplier and I'm pretty sure it's actually S4 (tastes like oranges with a 9V battery feel on the tongue) as I'm experiencing S4 related sides (vision problems, extreme thirst during/after cardio and slight nausea/dizziness) which my friend isn't experiencing. I will say that even though I'm unhappy at being sold something I believe is mislabelled the results thus far have been quite impressive (apart from the sides) and if this is indeed S4 then I can't wait to run the ostarine I have on order. I stopped running my usual ipamorelin/grf also and I think once I run them all together the results will be very nice.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 6, 2012)

using gw501516 from them right now. can't really tell nething..


----------



## savalacad (Feb 6, 2012)

good luck.


----------

